# 5. Aubachtal-MTB-Rennen / 3. Kinder- und Jugendrennen in Wiesthal/Spessart



## Aubachbiker (20. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

am 9./ 10.09.2006 findet in Wiesthal im Spessart zum 5. mal das Aubachtal Mountainbike Rennen statt.

Es wird eine Strecke von 30 km bzw, 60 km angeboten (2 Runden). Dabei gilt es ca. 750 hm je Runde zu bezwingen.
Einige von euch kennen ja die Strecke bereits aus dem vergangenen Jahr.

Das Startgeld bleibt bei 20  und ein kleines Geschenk gibt es auch wieder.

Auch in diesem Jahr ist die Strecke für Jugendliche unter 16 Jahren geöffnet. Diese benötigen natürlich die Unterschrift der Eltern.
Trotzdem führen wir dieses Jahr wieder am 9.09.06 ein gesondertes Kinder-/ Jugendrennen durch.
Das Kinderrennen haben wir um eine verkürzte Runde der Klasse U9 erweitert.

Hier beträgt das Startgeld 5  und hier gibt es auch ein Geschenk für jeden Rennfahrer bei der Siegerehrung.

Mehr Infos gibt es unter www.tsv-wiesthal.de


----------



## Nightflight (21. August 2006)

Wie technisch ist die Strecke bzw. die Abfahrten? Im Vergleich z.b. zum Keiler-Bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagbard_1 (21. August 2006)

Vom technischen würde ich eher mittelmässig tippen, aber vom Kraft/Ausdauer(viele Steilrampen) Bereich würde ich sagen erste Sahne. Insgesamt ein landschaftlich sehr schönes und kurzweiliges Rennen.


----------



## Aubachbiker (22. August 2006)

Nightflight schrieb:
			
		

> Wie technisch ist die Strecke bzw. die Abfahrten? Im Vergleich z.b. zum Keiler-Bike?



Hallo Nightflight,

die Strecke ist mit Wombach schwer zu vergleichen. Unser Rennen hat eher den Charakter von einem Crosscountry-Rennen. Häufige Tempowechsel mit einigen steilen Anstiegen. Vor den Anstiegen geht öfters aus einer Abfahrt heraus in einer Spitzkehre wieder bergauf. 

Die "Berge" werden meist auf Schotter oder Pflaster gefahren, zwei Anstiege werden auf Waldwege/ Trails gefahren. Kraft und Ausdauer werden dabei arg beansprucht. Die ersten 15 km fordern einiges an Kraft und Geschick da diese überwiegend auf Waldwegen mit einigen Wurzeln gefahren werden. Hier wünscht man sich ein Fully. Die zweite Hälfte geht mehr auf Schotterwegen entlang, was das ganze nicht leichter macht.

Was die Abfahrten betrifft, da gibt es drei die nicht ohne sind. Zwei sind mit Wurzeln gespickt die schon einiges an Konzentration und Technik erfordern. Eine ist durch den Dauerregen in Frühjahr und den letzten drei Wochen etwas ausgespült. Auch gilt es bei der Abfahrt konzentriert zu bleiben.

Du kannst dir ja mal die Kommentare in unsrem Gästebuch, den  News/Presse (Archiv 05) und dem Thread aus dem letzen Jahr ansehen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=179219&highlight=Aubachtal


Im Übrigen machen wir am 02.09. um 15:00 Uhr eine Streckenvorstellung mit verschiedenen Leistungsgruppen.


Viele Grüße Gerd

http://www.tsv-wiesthal.de/ausdauersport/MTB06/mtb-frame.htm


----------



## Nightflight (23. August 2006)

Danke für die Beschreibung. Hab deshalb gefragt, weil ich momentan nur ein Hardtail fahrfertig hab, wird aber wohl gehen.


----------



## Aubachbiker (28. August 2006)

Am Samstag dem 2.9. führen wir eine Streckenvorstellung um 15:00 Uhr durch.

Treffpunkt ist am Sportplatz.

Es gehen vier Gruppen für unterschiedliche Leistungsstärken auf die Strecke.

Nach der Streckenführung besteht im TSV Heim die möglichkeit zum Duschen und zur Stärkung.

Viele Grüße Gerd

www.tsv-wiesthal.de


----------



## Hagbard_1 (29. August 2006)

Hi Gerd,

wer sind den die Guides bei der Streckenvorstellung.

Gruß


----------



## Aubachbiker (29. August 2006)

Hagbard_1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Gerd,
> 
> wer sind den die Guides bei der Streckenvorstellung.
> 
> Gruß



Hallo Hagbard_1,

ich weis jetzt nicht wozu die Namen wichtig sind.

Das Team ist  auch noch nicht komplett. Auf alle Fälle ist unsere Elite dabei und solche Schleicher wie ich einer bin. 
Bisher sind wir sieben plus unsere Jugendlichen. Es sind auf jeden Fall genug Ortskundige da.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Forest (31. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war 2003 schon mal in Wiesthal am Start und kann nur sagen: Absolut gelungene Veranstaltung  
Kleines, familiäres event, das trotzdem top organisiert war. Klasse Stimmung. Und die Strecke zwar damals naß aber echt kurzweilig.
An Aubachbiker: Hat sich eigendlich seit 2003 grundlegend etwas an der Streckenführung geändert?

Wie auch immer: Aubachtal ist eine Teilnahme wert  

Gruß

Forest


----------



## Aubachbiker (31. August 2006)

Forest schrieb:
			
		

> An Aubachbiker: Hat sich eigendlich seit 2003 grundlegend etwas an der Streckenführung geändert?
> 
> Wie auch immer: Aubachtal ist eine Teilnahme wert
> 
> ...



Seit 2003 hat es einige Änderungen gegeben. 
Eine schnelle Asphaltabfahrt die in einer Spitzkehre endete wurde herausgenommen und durch einen Waldweg ersetzt. Weiter wurde ein Stück Schotterweg herausgenommen und ebenfalls durch einen Waldweg ersetzt. Dieser endet in einem mit Wurzeln durchsetzten Singletrail.

Zu 90% ist die Strecke geblieben.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Adrenalino (31. August 2006)

Und wie ist der Zustand der Strecke im Moment? Gerne würde ich wieder mitfahren, letztes Jahr wars ja mehr U-Boot fahren  soooo viel Wasser und Matsch, ach du liebe Zeit! 
Hat mich nen kompletten Satz Bremsbeläge gekostet.

Also, wie ist die Strecke im Moment? Schlammschlacht angesagt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagbard_1 (1. September 2006)

Wenn die Strecke diesjahr wieder einer fränkischen Seeplatte gleicht, sollten die Organisatoren die Stecke etwas ändern das gilt insbesonder für den Anfang oben auf der Berghöhe. Gruss


----------



## Aubachbiker (1. September 2006)

Ich bin die Strecke letzten Samstag abgefahren. Da gab es zwei große Pfützen, ansonsten war die Strecke gut zu befahren.
Nächste Woche soll es ja überwiegend trocken bleiben. Die Pfützen werden aber nicht verschwinden sondern nur etwas kleiner werden.
Nach der Streckenvorstellung werde ich nochmals einen Bericht über den Streckenzustand geben.



			
				Hagbard_1 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Strecke diesjahr wieder einer fränkischen Seeplatte gleicht, sollten die Organisatoren die Stecke etwas ändern das gilt insbesonder für den Anfang oben auf der Berghöhe. Gruss



Letztes Jahr wurde die Strecke sogar als kostenlose Fangopackung bezeichnet


----------



## Aubachbiker (4. September 2006)

Hallo,

Ich möchte euch einen kurzen Zustandsbericht der Strecke geben.
Am Samstag war die Strecke gut befahrbar. Die Wege waren staubfrei (also feucht) und die Pfützen haben sich stärker verkleinert als erwartet.
Lediglich die Abfahrt nach km 22 ist durch den vielen Regen in den letzten Wochen in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden. Hier gilt es mit Übersicht zu fahren.
Sollte die Wettervorhersage für das Wochenende zutreffen bleibt eine Schlammschlacht wie im letzten Jahr aus.

Viele Güße Gerd


----------



## Aubachbiker (7. September 2006)

*Der Countdown läuft.*

Noch drei Tage zum Start und optimale Wetterbedingungen.

Also dann bis Sonntag.

Viele Grüße Gerd


----------



## mtbmarcus (8. September 2006)

Hi Gerd,

werden die Lang und Kurzstrecke gleichzeitig oder zeitversetzt gestartet?


Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Aubachbiker (8. September 2006)

Hallo Marcus,

es wird versetzt gestartet.

Startzeiten:
9:00 Uhr  60 km

9:15 Uhr  30 km

Viele Grüße
Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (8. September 2006)

Ich kann nicht mitfahren  

Bin erkältet....und das bei dem Wetter. MIST!

Wünsche euch allen viel Spaß!


----------



## Aubachbiker (8. September 2006)

Jetzt haben wir alle Hebel in Bewegung gestzet damit du endlich einmal bei schönem Wetter mitfahren kannst - dann dies  

Dann wünsche ich dir mal Gute Besserung.
Gruß Gerd


----------



## mtbmarcus (8. September 2006)

Ich war vor Saalbach fast 3 Wochen erkältet und komme einfach nicht mehr in die Gänge. Wollte erst gar nicht mitfahren. Habe mich aber duchgerungen und fahre die 31Km. Ist mir zwar fast schon peinlich, aber besser wie nichts.


----------



## Aubachbiker (9. September 2006)

Das Kinderrennen war heute wirklich toll.
Es ist schon eine Freude zu sehen mit welchem Ehrgeiz der Biker-Nachwuchs ins Rennen geht.
Da könnte man sich manchmal ein Beispiel dran nehmen.

Jetzt freue ich mich schon auf das Rennen der morgen.


----------



## Adrenalino (9. September 2006)

Nein, es klappt wirklich nicht-obwohl ich Hoffnung hatte weils mr besser geht. Aber das einatmen tut noch zu sehr weh, hat keinen Sinn! Und der Husten will nicht besser werden.
Bestellt bitte dieses Wetter für nächstes Jahr!!!

Viel Glück an alle!


----------



## mtbmarcus (10. September 2006)

Hallo Adrenalino, ich muß Dir leider sagen das es dieses Jahr von der Strecke her wirklich perfekt war Bin dieses Jahr nur die 30Km gefahren. Hatte wie gesagt im August genau das was Du im Moment hast. Gute Besserung.


----------



## Lunde (11. September 2006)

JA WIESTHAL IST ECHT GEIL!
Klein, Aber fein!
Es gab auch nur gute Zeiten über die 60 km!


----------

